# STAY AWAY....FAR AWAY



## BCP (Jun 27, 2011)

From Bucks Sporting Lodge in Gwinn and Newberry!

They almost killed me when my (their) stand they put me in 16' up in the swamp collapsed sending me to the ground, took my money and then when I arrived asked why i was there and didnt have me on the list (talking to the owner he said we dont have a list, his son showed me the reservation book and what blind each hunter was assigned for the entire season). Had to stay in the bed of my truck once the son talked to the father and they found where they had cashed my FULL paid hunt deposit but didnt have anywhere for me to stay and wouldnt refund my money. The DNR is all over the kid for not having a drivers license and running his truck around - HAMMERED. Since he knows this he baits the stands with COFFEE CANS full of feed in a backpack while riding his 10 speed through the woods, which is eaten by the Martens and ***** before the Bears can even think of feeding (4 coffee cans for 4 feed stations). I hunted with the Pure Michigan Hunt recipient at this "Lodge" last year - by far the worst hunting experience we have ever been in or witnessed! The guide demanded a minimum $200 tip for anything 200# plus and he outright refuses to help clean or skin an animal.

Do yourself a favor and spend your money with a reputable outfit! Since bear hunting isnt an every year hunt for any of us they keep preying on the new heard of hunters that are not familiar with this type of hunting. The owner claims 30 yrs of experience yet when I requested to have him come and help his son feed and guide he told me to F off and deal with what they had! He has been in trouble with the law too himself for starving his sled dogs - look it up online - Bob Johnson Munising, MI.

I took this to the better Business Bureau, he wouldnt answer the door when they paid him a visit, 6 times, talked to Woods and Water magazine to not run his add again this year and they blew me off. If you want the entire disgusting story please shoot me a PM and I will gladly give you ALL of the FACTUAL details!!


----------



## BCP (Jun 27, 2011)

BCP said:


> From Bucks Sporting Lodge in Gwinn and Newberry!
> 
> They almost killed me when my (their) stand they put me in 16' up in the swamp collapsed sending me to the ground, took my money and then when I arrived asked why i was there and didnt have me on the list (talking to the owner he said we dont have a list, his son showed me the reservation book and what blind each hunter was assigned for the entire season). Had to stay in the bed of my truck once the son talked to the father and they found where they had cashed my FULL paid hunt deposit but didnt have anywhere for me to stay and wouldnt refund my money. The DNR is all over the kid for not having a drivers license and running his truck around - HAMMERED. Since he knows this he baits the stands with COFFEE CANS full of feed in a backpack while riding his 10 speed through the woods, which is eaten by the Martens and ***** before the Bears can even think of feeding (4 coffee cans for 4 feed stations). I hunted with the Pure Michigan Hunt recipient at this "Lodge" last year - by far the worst hunting experience we have ever been in or witnessed! The guide demanded a minimum $200 tip for anything 200# plus and he outright refuses to help clean or skin an animal.
> 
> ...



By the way there was a bear taken in camp, 90#'s and a guy who had never cleaned anything had to figure out how to dress it as the guide wouldnt help, the Pure MI guy helped him through it all........


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Scum bags. I surely hope something can be done.


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Out of all the type of hunting guides it seems like the bearguides are the worst its just to bad that a few give all the guides a bad reputation I personally would never hire a guide in Michigan without a really good reference from numerous people i have heard of quite afew horror storys 
On a side note sorry bout your bad luck i am sure u worked hard for the money and time to go there and only to have it ruined by some jackwagon trying to make a easy buck


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Rooster may know something of this outfit.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

These type of incidents have become all to common. It is to bad our DNR continuous to allow this. That would not happen in other states that actually regulate guiding. We hear talk of it but it never gets any farther than that. One thing I am sure of, there will be more talk of it.


----------



## O'sdad (Dec 1, 2011)

Musket said:


> These type of incidents have become all to common. It is to bad our DNR continuous to allow this. That would not happen in other states that actually regulate guiding. We hear talk of it but it never gets any farther than that. One thing I am sure of, there will be more talk of it.


Good luck there! I was one of those guys that for years advocated the DNR start some type of "guides License" program. I was hoping it would be like Maine's Registered Guide program........yeah right. All they did was make it a "special use permit" to "use" state land. So far all you need to be "licensed" is to fill out some paperwork and send it to the DNR. They need a license that actually means something, and that can be revoked if the guide isn't up to snuff. Maine makes you take a written test ($100 last I heard...EVERY time!) . If you pass that they send out some Game Wardens to interview you. You then are licensed if the Wardens deem you worthy. There are good fines and etc. if your a crook or let your clients do dumb stuff. Here, if you always operate on private property, you don't even need the "use permit".


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

O'sdad said:


> Good luck there! I was one of those guys that for years advocated the DNR start some type of "guides License" program. I was hoping it would be like Maine's Registered Guide program........yeah right. All they did was make it a "special use permit" to "use" state land. So far all you need to be "licensed" is to fill out some paperwork and send it to the DNR. They need a license that actually means something, and that can be revoked if the guide isn't up to snuff. Maine makes you take a written test ($100 last I heard...EVERY time!) . If you pass that they send out some Game Wardens to interview you. You then are licensed if the Wardens deem you worthy. There are good fines and etc. if your a crook or let your clients do dumb stuff. Here, if you always operate on private property, you don't even need the "use permit".


I have hunted many western states and in all of them guides were licensed and held to a higher standard than the average hunter.Also the fines for illegal activity are alot higher ,here in Michigan it's a joke.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

BCP,

First off, if you hire someone claiming to be a guide you need to make sure he is not setting you up on CFA land. If you have any doubts check with the local C.O. You also need to make sure if the guide is setting you up on national forest land....you should insist he show you the special use permit for outfitter guide's issued by the forest service. You could check with Rich Malta at the USFS office in Munising. He issues the permits. Chances are your guide was operating illegally on national forest land. So, Rich Malta should be made aware of what you experienced.

You can also contact NRC Chairman, John Matonich with your complaint.
Contact phone number to Chairman Matonich is: 517-284-6237, Email is: [email protected]

Also contact your state legislators and voice your complaint (this is at the top of the list of places to voice your complaint).

If you ever decide you want to bear hunt without having to pay for the experience send me a PM and I will give you free advice that works. Did it for others on this site and they had successful hunts.

Bear numbers are so poor here folks do not even apply for all the kill tags allocated so they peddle them over the counter for the 3rd season. If things were better around here I'd take you on a hound hunt for free.


----------



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

go rooster, your the man !! thanks.


----------

